

Getting Funded: Step 2, The First Meeting - sheynkman
http://blog.thansys.com/2011/07/08/getting-funded-step-2-the-first-meeting/
Part 3 of the series
======
Shenglong
I just read all three of your articles - exceptionally helpful. It fortified
some existing beliefs, but most of all, it clarified some soft issues like
etiquette and dress.

Thanks!

~~~
sheynkman
Happy to help. There are a few more coming. Want to walk everyone through the
whole process, especially what due diligence YOU have to do on your VCs.
Enjoy.

